# Tablet PC Touch Screen Not Working Correctly



## sstarnow (Jan 22, 2016)

I own a Fujitsu TH700 Tablet PC. It initially ran Windows 7 and everything was working really well on it, but then I upgraded to Windows 10 (I was curious) and some features just have not worked properly since. The one problem that I have been unable to fix is the touch screen. When the computer is in its "laptop position" (see image) the touch screen works just fine. However, when I rotate the screen and click it into the "tablet position" the touch screen becomes completely unresponsive. When I lift the lid again into the "laptop position", the screen remains unresponsive until I put the computer to sleep and wake it up again. After that, it works completely fine.

When the laptop screen is turned and clicked into the "tablet position", there is a programming shift that happens to turn the laptop into "tablet mode" (this is not the same as Windows 10 tablet mode. In-fact, Windows 10 tablet mode doesn't recognize me turning the screen and clicking it into the "tablet position"). I'm not sure what the differences are between the TH700's laptop mode and tablet mode. The only thing I can see is that the screen auto rotates (as shown in the image).

This malfunction started occurring soon after I downloaded Windows 10, but I'm fairly sure it was working properly for a week or so. It was only when I connected my TH700 (in the "tablet position") into an external projector that the touch screen stopped working. So I have no clue if this is related to the Windows 10 upgrade or not, though I never had a problem connecting to projectors with Windows 7.

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the relevant 'Human Interface Devices' drivers in the Device Manager which did not work. I also went to the Fujitsu website and updated all the drivers for my computer which also did not fix the problem.

I'm sure it would be very helpful to know what shifts actually take place on the programming end when I turn the screen and click it into the "tablet position", but I don't know how to find that information. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------

